# What are your favorite quotes?



## Gaer (Feb 22, 2020)

I used to tear out the page called "quotable quotes" in the Reader's Digest.  There are quotes from great souls that have influenced my life.  How about you?  Is there a quote which has changed your life?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger"- Friedrich Nietzsche 

"Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely" -Lord Acton

"Brevity is the soul of wit" -William Shakespeare


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 23, 2020)

A short pencil is better than a long memory.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2020)

From the Readers Digest many years ago: _"You can never change the facts but you can always change your attitude."_


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2020)

"When seconds count, the police are only minutes away."


----------



## Wren (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## charry (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 23, 2020)

Rules were made for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools.

The best laid schemes o' mice an' men  gang aft a-gley.   (Note it is schemes, not plans)


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Rules were made for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools.
> 
> The best laid schemes o' mice an' men  gang aft a-gley.   (Note it is schemes, not plans)



aft a-gley   Wow!  I LOVE the way you talk!!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 23, 2020)

“It is amazing that people who think we cannot afford to pay for doctors, hospitals, and medication somehow think that we can afford to pay for doctors, hospitals, medication and a government bureaucracy to administer it.”  
―       Thomas Sowell,        Knowledge And Decisions


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 23, 2020)

"Whoever said the pen is mightier than 
the sword obviously has never encountered 
automatic weapons"

- General Douglas MacArthur


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 23, 2020)

From the great TV show Justified


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 23, 2020)

Well now, time to dig up some old posters of mine


----------



## Marlene (Feb 23, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> From the great TV show Justified
> 
> View attachment 92795


I loved that show.  I don't even have a t.v. but I made sure I watched every episode of that show.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 23, 2020)

To thine own self be true
(Then thou canst not be false to any other man)


----------



## Marlene (Feb 23, 2020)

_"_When you come to the edge of all the light you know, and are about to step off into the darkness of the unknown, faith is knowing one of two things will happen: There will be something solid to stand on or you will be taught to how to fly." ~ Barbara J. Winter

"Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity." ~ Seneca

“If you are going through hell, keep going.” ~ Winston S. Churchill

"For all the words of tongue and pen, the saddest of these: it might have been." ~ John Greenleaf Whittier

“Listen to the mustn'ts, child. Listen to the don'ts. Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts. Listen to the never haves, then listen close to me... Anything can happen, child. Anything can be.”  ~  Shel Silverstein


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 23, 2020)

'Its more blessed to give,than to receive'


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

Marlene said:


> “Listen to the mustn'ts, child. Listen to the don'ts. Listen to the shouldn'ts, the impossibles, the won'ts. Listen to the never haves, then listen close to me... Anything can happen, child. Anything can be.” ~ Shel Silverstein


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

"Do to others as you would have them do to you."


----------



## rgp (Feb 23, 2020)

I have two.........

 "The louder he spoke of his honor,.........the faster we counted our spoons" 

 And......

 "By the time a man is old enough to realize that perhaps his father was right........he has a son who thinks he's wrong"


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 23, 2020)

"Great things are not accomplished by those who yield to trends and fads and popular opinion."  (Jack Kerouac)


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Don M. (Feb 23, 2020)

"You can't fix Stupid".....Ron White.


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2020)

The times, they are a'changin'
Bob Dylan


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

This:


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 23, 2020)

*“I'm a man of simple tastes. I'm always satisfied with the best.” - Oscar Wilde *


----------



## jerry old (Feb 23, 2020)

“When we take away from a man his traditional way of life, his customs, his religion, we had better make certain to replace it with
SOMETHING OF VALUE”
― Robert Ruark, Something Of Value

I think this was a proverb before Ruark slightly altered it, still IT REMAINS ONE OF MY VERY FAVORITE AND MEANINGFUL QUOTES. I WISH OUR LEADERS WOULD HEED THIS ADVICE.

Readers Digest:
Like OP I used to tear out  quotes, vocabulary and another page (can't remember). they also had a great example of a put down called 'the perfect squelch'.  

I've purchased one Readers Digest for person in hospital.  Yet, they were
always around.  I know my parent's could not afford to purchase paperbacks, but they too were always around.  Read them, never questioned where they came from-a great mystery

Reader's Digest is now $5.00 a pop, at the grocery store, no way, no way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

*A penny saved is a penny earned
Benjamin Franklin*
*
Study the past if you would define the future.
CONFUCIUS

The life which is unexamined is not worth living.*
*Socrates*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

A few of my favs are:
(Don't know who said it)  "To affect the quality of the day; This is the highest of arts."

From my hero, Teddy Roosevelt:
"Far better itis to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much , because they live in the gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."

Emerson:  "What you do speaks so loudly that I cannot hear what you say."

"Boldness has genius, power and magic in it."

"Never give up on something I can't go a day without thinking about."

"Don't give up what I want most for what I want now."

"Don't bend, Don't water it down.  Don't try to make it logical.  Don't edit your own soul according to the fashion.  Rather, Follow your obsessions mercilessly."

I love wordsmiths.  I think if Shakespeare were alive, I'd probably follow him around like a puppy dog!  (not a quote)


----------



## CatGuy (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Feb 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I used to tear out the page called "quotable quotes" in the Reader's Digest.  There are quotes from great souls that have influenced my life.  How about you?  Is there a quote which has changed your life?


Gaer, this is a good subject thread.


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2020)

I've always enjoyed a good quote. I was once on a forum tht had a cunit or forum called Tody's Quotes. Intereested members listed their favorite each day. I suppose it now contains years of daily quotes. I soon went through all I could remember. Finally went on internet to find interesting
quotes. The net result is I have too many favorites to remember them all. Finally bought a book whose title is the 2548 Best Things Anybody Ever Said. Most of which are quotes. So I'll just open up this book and see what lays before me. It is one by Mae West. She said I only like two kinds
of men: domestic and foreign. anotheer on the same page says, "When ideas fail, words come in handy, by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. Sorta of makes you realize, whatever comes down life's pathway, people like ourselves have encountered them before. Yeah, I like quotes, too.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

Here's another of my favorites:
"The only life worth living is the adventurous life.  Of such a life, the dominant characteristic is that it is unafraid.  It is unafraid of what other people think . . It does not adapt either it's pace or it's objectives of it's neighbors.  it thinks it's own thoughts, reads it's own books, it develops its own hopes and it is governed by it's own conscience.  the herd may graze where it pleases or stampede where it pleases, but he who lives the adventurous life will remain unafraid when he finds himself alone."  Raymond Fosdick

I think when one is all alone with no one to help, these quotes sometimes give you a new strength.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 23, 2020)

A brainy, sly lady that  could slash  those she defined as inappropriate in her gentle-savage way was Flannery O'Conner.
Her quotes require study, she was far more brainy than I could ever be:

"There's many a bestseller that could have been prevented by a good teacher."

good thread


----------



## oldman (Feb 23, 2020)

When I do good, I feel good.
When I do bad, I feel bad,
and that’s just my religion.

-Abraham Lincoln-


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2020)

“The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.”


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2020)

For as long as I can remember, my Dad would say to me at bedtime,"don't take any wooden nickels. Once in a great while I'll here that and think of him.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> For as long as I can remember, my Dad would say to me at bedtime,"don't take any wooden nickels. Once in a great while I'll here that and think of him.


My Dad said that every night too!  Oh!  You did it!  Intense feelings about my Dad!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 24, 2020)

John Wayne:
"I won't be wronged.
I won't be insulted.
I won't be laid hands on."

Eleanor Roosevelt:
"Great minds discuss ideas.
Average minds discuss events.
Small minds discuss people."


----------



## Duster (Feb 24, 2020)

God grant me the serenity to accept the people I cannot change, the courage to change the one I can, and the wisdom to know it's me.  

The difference between ordinary and extraordinary is that little extra.  ~Jimmy Johnson

You are never alone or helpless. The force that guides the stars guides you too. ~Prabhat Ranjan Sarkar

The only way you may correct the bad things in your past is to add better things to your future.  ~Shiloh Morrison

Giving up doesn't always mean you are weak.  Sometimes it means that you are strong enough to let go.  

Promise only what you can deliver.  Then deliver more than you promise.  

Wake up, do your best, sleep, repeat. 

Use your energy for good and it will be replenished with more good energy, use you energy for bad and your energy will be drained.  ~Mike Dolan

Don't get your knickers in a knot.  Nothing is solved and it just makes you walk funny.  ~Kathryn Carpenter

The meaning of life is to find your gift. The purpose of life is to give it away. 

It is better to sleep on things beforehand than lie awake about them afterwards.  ~Baltasar Gracián, translated from Spanish

Fear less, hope more; eat less, chew more; whine less, breathe more; talk less, say more; hate less, love more; and all good things are yours.  ~Swedish Proverb


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 24, 2020)

Always do your courting where there's two dunghills. 

I heard this old country saying which refers to courting a farmer's daughter.  In the days before artificial fertilisers, arable farms relied on animal manure for fertilising the soil.  If a farm was large enough to need two piles of manure, that was an indication of wealth.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> John Wayne:
> "I won't be wronged.
> I won't be insulted.
> I won't be laid hands on."



The rest............


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2020)

_"Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people." _- Eleanor Roosevelt

_“Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, but beautiful old people are works of art. ” _- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 25, 2020)

For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believes in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life. 
John 3:16

This is my very favorite but there are so many other quotes from scripture that there would not be enough room to fit them all on this site.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2020)

It has been said that the grand dame Alice Roosevelt Longworth (Teddy’s daughter) had an embroidered pillow in her upstairs sitting room that said:_ 

*“If you can’t say something good about someone, sit right here by me…”* _


----------



## Wren (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh!  I forgot my Mother's;  "Don't worry!  In a hundred years it won't mean a diddley damn!"


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## johndoe (Apr 21, 2020)

Someone once told me to always look forward, never back. As we get older reminiscing can make someone a bit melancholy dwelling on what once was.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2020)

_You can’t understand someone until you’ve walked a mile in their shoes. When I was young I didn't always feel this way, now in my old age I live by it. _


----------



## gamboolman (Apr 21, 2020)

From Marlene - this is one of my favorites for sure  -  "For all the words of tongue and pen, the saddest of these: it might have been." ~ John Greenleaf Whittier

Really like this one by Harold Geneen
_Leadership is practiced not so much in words as in attitude and in actions._

A play on Harold Geneen's Quote from one of my boss's in the past when I was a Superintendent Offshore - lots off Type A's in the oilpatch_ - 
Leadership is about Actions - Not Bullshit_


----------



## Duster (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi Duster!!!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 22, 2020)

Probably my favorite Mark Twain.


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

*"Keep looking up ....  that's the secret of life".    

-- Charlie Brown *


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 23, 2020)

These are all awesome! My Mom used to get Readers Digest along time ago. I will have to see if I can order on the internet. Hugs, all!


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2020)

*Author Unknown*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 23, 2020)

"I wasted time, and now doth time waste me."

Shakespeare, Richard II, Act 5, Scene 5

Also

"And malt does more than Milton can, to justify God's ways to man"

A.E. Housman, A Shropshire Lad


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 23, 2020)

"Things turn out best for the people who make the best of the way things turn out," John Wooden (Copied from someone's thread on this site.)  We can't control a lot of things, but we can control our responses, eh?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Apr 23, 2020)

*Common Sense?  Most people have the common sense of the rear end of a Wyoming horse facing Utah.*


My father.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 23, 2020)

Vince Lombardo,
"What the hells going on out here."


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 23, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> 'Its more blessed to give,than to receive'


I have tried the giving.  Now I would like to try the receive and point to the heavens.


----------



## Wren (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2020)

*"Think of all the beauty still left around you and be happy."*

*Anne Frank*


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

If you look like your passport photo, you really need the trip.


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

If you lend someone $20.00 & never see that person again, it was worth it.


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

When she saw her first grey hairs, she thought she'd dye.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 24, 2020)

"Everything bends before the hurricane except grass; there is strength in gentleness."

No this wasn't from some great philosopher, but rather Vince Edwards in his TV role as "Ben Casey.'


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 27, 2020)

In regards to social media, I don't stick my head in the sand like an ostrich, but neither do I wallow in it like a pig. ~ Me


----------



## Repondering (Apr 27, 2020)

Your wound is probably not your fault, but your healing is your responsibility.

Pain is inevitable.  Suffering is optional.

Freedom is what you do with what's been done to you.

"Judge nothing, you will be happy.  Forgive everything, you will be happier  Love everything, you will be happiest."   Siddhartha


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2020)

From an old Excedrin commercial: "When something works...that's what you use".  And "Free is GOOD" (I heard a young, female financial planner say that).


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 28, 2020)

"I wish that for just one time you could stand inside my shoes; you'd know what a drag it is to see you." -- Bob Dylan


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 29, 2020)

I used to work in a psychiatric institution. There was a saying that seem to fit anywhere. It could be said as an excuse for being late, or whatever. Don't know the answer to a question, etc.
*"Ya know, I had one, but the wheels fell off". * Say it, and walk away, people have absolutely no come back.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

*      “Walking a mile in someone else's shoes isn't as much about the walk or the shoes; it's to be able to think like they think, feel what they feel, and understand why they are who and where they are. Every step is about empathy.”    *

  ―      Toni Sorenson


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

"Chance favors the prepared mind" - Harlan Ellison via Pasteur.  I believe that Pasteur put it slightly differently.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 29, 2020)

Pinky said:


> *      “Walking a mile in someone else's shoes isn't as much about the walk or the shoes; it's to be able to think like they think, feel what they feel, and understand why they are who and where they are. Every step is about empathy.”    *
> 
> ―      Toni Sorenson




"WHITE MAN'S MOCCASINS"


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

As paraphrased by a classmate in senior year yearbook:

_If a task is once begun
Never leave it 'till it's done;
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all.  _


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*“True heroism is remarkably sober, very undramatic. It is not the urge to surpass all others at whatever cost, but the urge to serve others at whatever cost.”  -  Arthur Ashe*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 30, 2020)

_"Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen [pounds] nineteen [shillings] and six [pence], result happiness. Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery." _

Mr. Micawber in David Copperfield by Charles Dickens


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> View attachment 101828
> 
> "WHITE MAN'S MOCCASINS"





JaniceM said:


> As paraphrased by a classmate in senior year yearbook:
> 
> _If a task is once begun
> Never leave it 'till it's done;
> ...


I like the quote and the photo.


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

I locked my keys in the car and had to break the wind
shield to get my wife out.

Red Skelton


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

The closest anyone ever comes to perfection
is on the job application form.

Unknown


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 101833


My wife's favorite poet.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2020)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 1, 2020)

De gustibus non est disputandum. I flunked Latin, but this stuck with me.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> De gustibus non est disputandum. I flunked Latin, but this stuck with me.


Italians do it every night over dinner. They also talk about how great their next meal is going to be.
And I suggest, "If Italians could not use their hands when they talk, they would be unable to speak.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 1, 2020)

drifter said:


> Italians do it every night over dinner. They also talk about how great their nest meal is going to be.
> And I suggest, "If Italians could not use their hands when they talk, they would be unable to speak.


Ditto the French!


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

Weather forecast for tonight: dark.

George Carlin


----------



## danielk (May 2, 2020)

Robert Frost: "Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-I took the one less traveled by and that has made all the difference."


----------



## danielk (May 2, 2020)

Dan Pena: "The best way to predict the future is to create it YOURSELF!"


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (May 2, 2020)

"It's time to take the bull by the tail and face the situation."


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

Author unknown:

"Thought in the mind hath made us
what we are.
By thought was wrought and built
If a man's mind
hath evil thought, pain comes to him
as comes,
the wheel of an ox behind.
If one endure in
purity of thought.
joy follows him
as his own shadow,
sure."


----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

From myhero, Ralph Waldo Emerson:

"Shallow men believe in luck, believe in circumstances;
it was somebody's name, or he happened to be there at the time,
or,it was so then, and another day it would have been otherwise.
Strong men believe in Cause and Effect."


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MeAgain (May 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I used to tear out the page called "quotable quotes" in the Reader's Digest.  There are quotes from great souls that have influenced my life.  How about you?  Is there a quote which has changed your life?



I liked Readers Digest and especially the tue stories,had a subscription to it for 3 decades but moved and didn't renew it.


----------



## MeAgain (May 16, 2020)

Neither a wise man nor a brave man lies down on the tracks of history to wait for the train of the future to run over him.

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## MeAgain (May 16, 2020)

" you can ignore reality but you can't ignore the consequwnces of ignoring reality". Ayn Rand


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2020)

This is one of my favorites. A priest that taught my husband when he was in High School told all the boys this,and I think it's perfect.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 7, 2020)

No idea who said this but it once featured in one of our comedy shows

’There are old pilots and there are  bold pilots but there are no old ,bold pilots’


----------



## eilison75 (Apr 19, 2021)

My favorite beautiful quote about life (frasi sulla vita brevi) is:
In life you have to choose between earning money and spending it: you don't have time to do both.
(Édouard Bourdet)


----------



## timoc (Apr 19, 2021)

When I say the word, I want all you ordinary people in the cheap seats to clap your hands, those of you in the Royal and private boxes can rattle your jewelry. John lennon.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Apr 19, 2021)

I wasted time, and now doth time waste me. 

Shakespeare, Richard II, Act 5, Scene 5


----------



## Liberty (Apr 19, 2021)

"Don't sweat the small stuff."


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2021)

Howabout:
"Don't be too sweet or they'll eat you!"


----------



## Liberty (Apr 19, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Howabout:
> "Don't be too sweet or they'll eat you!"


In the south there's a saying "now you keep sweet, ya' hear".


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2021)

"Silence more musical than any song."


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2021)

My all time favorite....."You Can't Fix Stupid".....Ron White.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

I don't know if these are considered quotes but my friend sent me this today and I enjoyed it.

Charlie Chaplin lived 88 years
He left us 4 statements:
(1) Nothing is forever in this world, not even our problems.
(2) I love walking in the rain because no one can see my tears.
(3) The most lost day in life is the day we don't laugh.
(4) Six best doctors in the world...:
1. The sun
2. Rest
3. Exercise
4. Diet
5. Self-respect
6. Friends
Stick to them at all stages of your life and enjoy a healthy life...
If you see the moon, you will see the beauty of God...
If you see the sun, you will see the power of God...
If you see a mirror, you will see God's best creation. So believe it.
We are all tourists, God is our travel agent who has already identified our routes, bookings and destinations... trust him and enjoy life.
Life is just a journey! Therefore, live today!
Tomorrow may not be.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 30, 2022)

"The beginning of our happiness lies in the understanding that life without wonder is not worth living."
Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 30, 2022)

For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.

H. L. Mencken

and 

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.

Groucho Marx


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2022)

"A destitute snake hasn't got a pit to hiss in.


----------



## rgp (Jan 31, 2022)

By the time a man is old enough to realize that perhaps his father was right ....... he has a son that thinks he's wrong.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2022)

"Workers of the world unite you have nothing to lose but your chains"
--Karl Marx
"Those are my principles, and if you don't like them... well, I have others."
--Groucho Marx


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

“Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails.” – 1 Corinthians 13:4-8


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## oslooskar (Jan 31, 2022)

"A government that fears an armed citizenry is a government that need be feared."

Marc F.J. Paulsen


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## timoc (Feb 2, 2022)

A jealous person speaking out about someone who has made their fortune.

"If he fell down a sh**house, he'd come up gold plated!"


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 7, 2022)

"Carpe Diem"


----------



## jakbird (Feb 7, 2022)

Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.​Arthur C. Clarke

If you want to see the proof, just watch a TV reporter with a third grade science education trying to explain the difference between science and engineering.

I was often asked how the ICs on a circuit board worked.  With a straight face I explained it was due to the "magic smoke" inside.  That's why when they burn up in a puff of smoke they don't work anymore....


----------

